

My Grandma Can Code Circles Around Your Dudebro - ohjeez
http://meloukhia.net/2013/07/my_grandma_can_code_circles_around_your_dudebro.html

======
TwiztidK
This post is literally a rebuttal to an argument that doesn't exist. Ageism
and sexism in the tech industry definite deserve being addressed, too bad this
post doesn't come close to forming an intelligent argument about either.

------
iterationx
Sensitivity training for me but you get to use the word `dudebro` Your
government job is waiting for you.

------
n1ghtmare_
Seriously, this dude needs to chill !

------
rfnslyr
Nobody is actively pushing women out of technology. Fewer women pursue these
types of careers and thus it becomes a male dominated scene.

It is not condescending or wrong. It is the truth. Old people and women are
bad with technology because that is not their element. They play different
roles. Us young people, this is what we engulf ourselves in. I don't have a
family, I don't have a 30 year long career to watch out for, I don't run a
business, hell, I have zero obligations aside from tinkering with shit all
day. They don't have time to sit down, read HN, read Reddit, read tech blogs,
and mess around with applications.

It's like me coming to a data centre trying to do sysadmin work right off the
bat. I'd be terrible at it. I'd be laughed at if I messed something up. Why?
Because it's _not my element_.

The demographic that is labeled as bad with technology is not "focused", it
propagates itself .

What the real problem is, is looking at the world through the lens of
equality. You look at every situation and evaluate it's idiosyncrasies and try
to level them out. When you notice not everything is aligned (in this case old
people and women being on the same playing field as young people), it creates
a false sense of oppression and disarray, delusion if you will.

When I read articles I come up with a list of the following and write it down:
things I learned, things to lookup, and a list of major points drawn from the
article.

My list is blank for this article because it is about nothing. It's an
immature, hyperbolic, phantom attack.

------
bmontang
Must be that time of the month...

~~~
ohjeez
What an enormously offensive response.

And you wonder why women feel that they're unwelcome in tech?!

~~~
thedrbrian
Because they can't take a joke?

~~~
ohjeez
That's not a joke. It's belittling.

I can tell the difference.

